# What hose size work for Festool 584014 CT 36?



## charlielo (Apr 2, 2018)

I have the Festool 584014 CT36 dust extractor. I need to convert this to a 2.5 inch so that I can use it with my 2.5" hose and most of my other tools. I couldn't find an adapter that would fit snuggly with this Festool 584014 CT 36 dust extractor. Does anyone know what size of this extractor's inlet?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

charlielo said:


> I have the Festool 584014 CT36 dust extractor. I need to convert this to a 2.5 inch so that I can use it with my 2.5" hose and most of my other tools. I couldn't find an adapter that would fit snuggly with this Festool 584014 CT 36 dust extractor. Does anyone know what size of this extractor's inlet?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I can offer some advice on this but I'll preface it by letting you know that it comes from my online research only. I've become a bit of a Festool addict lately. After purchasing my first Festool product (Domino DF 700 XL) about 6 months ago I've since purchased 3 Festool sanders and a track saw. I've been using my old Rigid shop vac connected to a Festool 27mm hose so far but I have been researching Festool dust extractors and have been leaning towards purchasing the larger 36mm options. 

From my research I understand that the hose that you connect to the inlet of your CT36 is a 36mm hose which is different than the 27mm that is used for most Festool products. I can't say for certain what the actual diameter of your extractor port is as I can't find any technical documents for any Festool product. I've read reviews from other people that have gone with the larger 36mm hoses who were pretty irritated that it's so difficult to connect other "normal" Festool devices to this extractor. If you do some searching on the Festool owners groups you'll find lots of information on this subject. 

Festool does sell an adapter that converts the larger 36mm hose to the more standard 27mm which allows it to connect to most Festool equipment. The Festool 498528 reducing sleeve will take care of that. Another option that I ran across on youtube looks to be a better solutiuon (see the first video link below). If you're looking for a bit more information on the 36mm extractors and how they interact with different Festool products take a look at the second video link below.

If you were talking about using your Festool vac with non festool tools I think once you get down to the standard 27mm size you should be able to easily find an adapter to get to a 2" or 2.5" hose. I picked up the converter to connect my Festool hose to my Rigid dust collector by grabbing an adapter in the discount bin at my local Woodcraft store. Sorry I don't have that part number for that adapter. I have done quite a bit of searching and have yet to find a 37mm to 2" or 2.5" adapter.


----------



## charlielo (Apr 2, 2018)

Many thanks for the response. I'll take a look at the linked YouTube videos.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

This is probably a little too late to provide some better advice than I gave you a few months ago. I ended up picking up a CT 36 two weeks ago and I just installed a small Oneida cyclone and a Festool swinging boom arm today. I thought the CT 36's came with a 36mm hose but it actually comes with a 27mm hose (so the advice I gave you was no good). I'm not sure why Festool sends out a smaller hose with their larger CT vacuums, apart from the fact that the 27mm hose connects to their smaller tools without an adapter. I ended up replacing the 27mm hose with a 36mm and I was surprised at the difference it made...the suction was increased quite a bit.

As part of the boom arm kit Festool sent a short piece of 50mm hose. That's the piece of plastic hose that connects from the top of the Oneida cyclone to the 36mm hose that is connected to the boom. The connector on that 50mm Festool hose fit my other shop vac hose perfectly. If it doesn't fit your brand exactly you can always cut one end off and since you're dealing with a 2" hose it should be pretty easy to install any other adapter that you'd like. If you don't want to spend the money for a Festool 50mm hose you can just by one of the adapters that connects to the CT 36 port and then use any 2" hose that you can find.

Did you end up finding a good solution to your problem?


----------

